# *Raffle for 2008 meet*



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Raffle prizes for 2008 FF meet*​
Donated prizes:

One Week away in Spain www.casasonia.com for 2008 (Accomodation only, look at website for availability - flights NOT included) - donated by Sonia7
MP3 player (from Mel and Tony)
Bottle of wine (from Mel and Tony)
Bottle of Glenfiddich (from Shelley)
Chocolate fountain (Jo and Paul)
Corkscrew (Lou)
Fertility Books (Dizzi)
Handmade Candle and soap gift set (Pam)
£25 Boots voucher (Lotsky and Dh)

Any donated prizes greatly received.

Tickets to be sold on the day 

 All monies received goes towards FF 

Mel
x​


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a corkscrew, any good? Sorry only small xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lou

That is lovely of you, Thank you hun

Mel
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Mel can you IM me an address to post to.

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Will do Lou 

Thank you again

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Dizzi

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Lou

Received today hun.

Mel
x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I will donate a 25 pound boots voucher to the kitty.

Lotsky & DH
(aka Charlotte & Sander )

at this moment Im not sure if we are coming with our DD ( as we are coming from abroad I need to decide if I want her to fly or have a weekend with her Auntie who lives here in Holland with us too )


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you very much hun for your generous donation to the raffle 

I can understand your concerns with the flying but i will miss not having a cuddle with your DD. 

Mel
x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm swinging both ways over whether to bring her or not! Auntie Victoria is desperate for a auntie weekend... oh oh oh what to do. 

Shall we bring the voucher with us or post it on in advance ready? Im happy to post it on incase I forget then I know its there!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

You can do either hun (its up to you  ), of you want to send it IM me and i will give you our address 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you Sonia for your very generous offer for a raffle prize.

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Pam

Thank you so much for your raffle prize, received it yesterday - it is lovely 

Mel
x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi mel
I make handmade cards (birthday anniversary ect). I was wondering if you would like me to make a small box of them up for you raffle.
I would make them for a mixture of ocassions and box them up nicely with ribbons and bows  .
I won't be offended if this isnt the kind of thing you are looking for, just wanted to donate something to help. 
Susan. xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I think that is a wonderful donation  

x x x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you Jo  .


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

That is a lovely donation sweetheart, its just the kind of thing we are looking for, thank you so much 

Mel
x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Great I will get crafting!! Can you let me know where to send them to and I will get them off asap.
Thanks. x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi

I would like to donate something too-flower box and gift bag, from my website-(not quite up and running yet) and a flower essence mist blend

Can you let me know where to send them to?

Larkles
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

That is very kind of you sweetheart - i will IM you the address to send to  - that is unless i can twist your arm and get you to reconsider coming to the meet, i can guarentee you will be fine and we are all so friendly.

Mel
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

larkles said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to donate something too-flower box and gift bag, from my website-(not quite up and running yet) and a flower essence mist blend
> 
> ...


Yeah - come along... You'll be glad you did.... I'll make sure no one tries to ply you with drink and gets you up on the Karaoke or turns you into a gambler in our fun play casino 

Then again....

Tony
x


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi I have posted off my donation for the raffle. I hope you like them. Please can you let me know they arrive safely. xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Susie,

Thank you 

May I ask which address you posted them to?

Thanks again,
Tony
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I will bring a couple of raffle prizes with me.  Can't tell you what yet, but a couple of prizes! 

Is there anything in particular you would like as raffle prizes that would be a place for me to start? 

Axxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

susiemcg said:


> Hi I have posted off my donation for the raffle. I hope you like them. Please can you let me know they arrive safely. xxx


Beautiful hun - they arrived safe and sound and Jess said they are so pretty.

Thank you

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

MandyB1971 said:


> I will bring a couple of raffle prizes with me. Can't tell you what yet, but a couple of prizes!
> 
> Is there anything in particular you would like as raffle prizes that would be a place for me to start?
> 
> Axxxx


So kind of you hun - we honestly do not mind at all, its just very kind of you to offer 

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, well I'll bring two prizes but I won't commit to what they'll be just yet! 

Axxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Mel

Just to let you know that I will be posting the goods tomorrow, I will bring the mist blend with me as still haven't designed my labels! Should be ready by then but the boxes and bags are ready to go

Larkles


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Mel

Just checking if you received the parcel I sent?

Larkles
x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

hi, I met up with the lovely Bib and her daughter today
Molly helped me pick some little people prizes for the raffle

So this is what I'm bringing

it's a Mickey Mouse & friends Soft bowling Set, age 2+

Then a soft Disney toy, Kanga and a tiny baby Roo, ahhhhhh (it doesn't have an age limit on it)

Will bring a box of chocolates for the non drinkers      
and a bottle of port 

love MC xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

larkles said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> Just checking if you received the parcel I sent?
> 
> ...


Sorry hun, meant to post yesterday to say they arrived and they are stunning - Jessica just loves the red one 

Thank you very much

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Maria Christina said:


> hi, I met up with the lovely Bib and her daughter today
> Molly helped me pick some little people prizes for the raffle
> 
> So this is what I'm bringing
> ...


Sounds fab hun - thank you very much

See you soon

Mel
x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Mel you're very welcome, although, 
how they all didn't manage to be Princess Prizes was amazing   

See you soon

love MC xx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya

We would like to donate one nights dinner, bed and breakfast as a raffle prize.  www.ringofbells.co.uk.  This would be valid for a 6 month period from the FF weekend.

If you pm me an email address, I will send out a A4 voucher, showing a piccie of a room and the pub.

Have fun, wished we could join you.

Lou & Jim


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Louj said:


> Hiya
> 
> We would like to donate one nights dinner, bed and breakfast as a raffle prize. www.ringofbells.co.uk. This would be valid for a 6 month period from the FF weekend.
> 
> ...


That is so nice of you sweetheart - thank you.

I will PM you 

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's a lovely new avatar Mel! 

I want to win Lou's prize it sounds fab! 

Axxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry its so late   

We will donate a Bottle of Whisky - Cardhu 
and some next vouchers  

Hope thats okay 

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Debs - that is very lovely of you sweetheart - more than enough 

See you soon

Mel
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

wow the night away sounds fab! I want a ticket!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry its late 

We would like to donate 2 bottles of Chardonnay.

x x x x x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi
I will bring somthing for the raffle probably a bottle although not sure what will be left after my bday on Monday but there will be something!
Looking forward to it.
Feehilyfan - I know I dont know you as such but you are welcome to text me on the night I will pm you my number and good luck
love
susie


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mel

I can now confirm I've got two raffle prizes a Steiff Bear and an Art Deco picture frame.

Axxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you everyone - you are as always very generous and we are going to have a fab raffle 

Thank you 

Mel
x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Feehilyfan 
Do you want me to buy you a couple of tickets hun?
<I can't promise not to drink any of the alcoholic prizes!> 
Mel, we will donate something...but will anyone have room for an 

Joking...
We will bring something, dunno what yet  
Gayn
XX


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just like to thank everyone for the wonderful raffles prizes  

Oh and guess what................................

We are off to Sunny Spain   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

next year J could put in a duplicate of her holiday snaps into the 2009 raffle just to show everyone what they could have had but didnt!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh how mean would that be


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

*how much money did we raise for FF ??*


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi MC,

We raised £107 - which is fantastic - thank you everyone for your donations 

Unfortunately we had to spend more than that paying for those who booked food yet did not turn up for it. We will most certainly handle food bookings different next time though.

Tony
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

hmmmm - thats so naughty!!! Perhaps payment in advance next time?

Well done all - just been looking at the photos and again am soooo jealous that we couldn't make it!!!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah Tony that is a real shame    

x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

that is outrageous Tony!    That makes me so cross


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Really thats so off? Cant you ask them to send the amount that they should have paid? I really feel thats outrageous to all that did make an effort. 

Lotsky x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

This has been making my blood boil all night, I think the people that wont pay should be named and shamed, what is this world coming to?  FF is almost the same as a charity and I see it like someone stealing money from a charity box.


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Tony said:


> Hi MC,
> 
> We raised £107 - which is fantastic - thank you everyone for your donations
> 
> ...


That is so disgraceful, I can't understand people not paying up
You, Mel and all the Admin went to the trouble of organising the event,
many members contributed raffle prizes and or bought tickets and for that to happen

I agree with Lulu, give them a week to pay up, and then Name and Shame them
it makes me so cross,

FF relies on money raised to keep going, how could they do this

Come one people if you owe, even if you can't pay it all at once, pay up
this affects everyone

am so cross

MC xxx


----------

